
Evolution of Application Data Caching: From RAM to SSD (Netflix Tech Blog) - Rafuino
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/evolution-of-application-data-caching-from-ram-to-ssd-a33d6fa7a690
======
Rafuino
Dormando's blog post [1] included a shoutout to Netflix for their adoption of
memcached extstore, so now Netflix has provided details on their
implementation. Definitely interesting so thought I'd tie things together.

[1] [https://memcached.org/blog/nvm-caching/](https://memcached.org/blog/nvm-
caching/)

